# Humidity



## Logan (Jun 10, 2014)

I am upgrading my little guy to a 8footer within a month. For humidity do you guys have a preference on foggers vs raining systems? Sorry for all the questions I've been posting


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2014)

6ft long, my bad


----------



## Jesse480 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey we're here I helpnu I do a misting with a spray bottle once or twice a day and then I have a dogger almost all day that's what keeps my cage at 70%ish and try to have a few hides mainly a humid hide mines usualy around 98-100% and that aids shedding


----------



## Jesse480 (Jun 10, 2014)

Also bedding is a big thing In this cypress mulch is nice
I run a blend of cypress Eco earth and potting soil then I plant grass for him to tear apart. And stuff I notice he enjoys it


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok Thank you!


----------



## Josh (Jun 10, 2014)

MistKing makes some really nice systems that may be of use for a larger setup like that. Something worth looking into at least


----------



## RickyNo (Jun 21, 2014)

heres my misting setup i just installed.


----------



## Josh (Aug 12, 2014)

@RickyNo how're you liking that Pro Mist setup?


----------



## RickyNo (Aug 13, 2014)

I like it a lot actually. Loki doesnt seem to like the mist too much, he didnt like foggers either. Hes just a weirdo. The nozzles are such a fine mist you need to be very careful about the water to make sure nothing is in it, not even a spec of dirt or you'll get clogged nozzles. I may eventually switch to a slightly heavier nozzle to give a more rain effect which will more effectively wet the ground in less time and may have less of an issue with a clogged nozzle every now and then. Either way its still a fantastic product.


----------



## RickyNo (Aug 13, 2014)

Keeps my humidity in the 70's where I want it and all I need to do is replenish the water every 4 days or so. I dig it!


----------

